# Juice Plus



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of or used it? Looking for some feedback.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

yes. wonderful product.
cleansing is generally contraindicated when pregnant.


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
yes. wonderful product.
cleansing is generally contraindicated when pregnant.

Cleansing?? I thought it was a type of supplement?

http://www.juiceplus.com/nsa/pages/Welcome.soa

It is recommended by my midwife...I was just wondering what experiences you guys have had, if any...


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

there are people who swear by it and people who think its a big scam- make sure you do some research before investing any $


----------



## kalyssa10 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was on Juice Plus before getting pregnant. After I found out I did some research. According to the company literature you can continue taking it along with your prenatals (my understanding). You won't OD on anything. They say their studies have shown healthier babies with higher average birth weights. I took them through my second trimester but then got tired of taking so many pills. Everyone I know on Juice Plus love it.


----------



## Mrshawwk (Apr 5, 2006)

My husband signed up for it a couple years ago. They won't stop sending it! Every few months they send us a new box and we pay a stinkin' $39. a month or something. Buy only what you need, don't sign up for a plan, that's my advice. Hubby tried to cancel it once but the lady talked him into just "pausing it while you use up what you have". He never takes vitamins and I do the whole, organic foods so really don't feel I need it. Anyyyyyway. Sorry for the rant. I don't think it's bad stuff at all, just don't sign up for it!!!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I don't like anything that relies on that type of marketing - in general, not specific to juice plus
I am especially suspicious of suppliments that are sold through health care providers, with a kickback to the provider. It seems to be an abuse of authority IF it's handled badly. Also not specific to Juice Plus, but in general.

As someone who worked in the juice industry, I am very, very skeptical of their claims, specifically.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I tried it for a while. Didn't notice any difference in my health or how I felt...other than I swear it contributed to me breaking out (and not stopping!) worse than ever in my life!







(no kidding...the only different thing was the juice plus)


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1babysmom* 
I tried it for a while. Didn't notice any difference in my health or how I felt...other than I swear it contributed to me breaking out (and not stopping!) worse than ever in my life!







(no kidding...the only different thing was the juice plus)

you could have had a cleansing reaction...

I'd do some research into the product. Just make sure the juice isn't heated/concentrated etc and that it still has all the enzymes of fresh juice. I think because of their marketing plan that it's an iffy product.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

For the price, you can sure buy a whole lot of fresh fruits and veggies...

FIL and his wife pressured us forever to buy the stuff because her daughter was selling it. The sales pitches were enough to turn me off forever.

I can't see how it would be harmful during pregnancy, but keep in mind that its a supplement. Only fat soluble vitamins are stored in the body (A,D&E), the rest are discarded if your body doesn't need them at the time. When you take a large dose of a supplement, your body only takes the tiny amount it needs at that moment and the rest is waste... juice plus is very expensive, so thats a lot of waste...


----------



## ecomommy2b (Jan 27, 2008)

I took juice plus prior to pregnancy. I loved it. I rarely got sick and felt great. Plus it did not upset my stomach like so many vitamins do. However, prior to conception I switched to Conceive Prenatals, then Primacare One once pregnant recommended by my OB. Since I am on the prenatals, I am not taking juice plus.


----------



## herbsgirl (May 1, 2007)

There are two things I would like to say

1) Juice Plus has been in Clinical studies for use in pregnancy. IT IS SAFE according to the studies. Not only is it safe in pregnancy, BEtter birth wieghts, better pregnancies, and more when You take Juice plus AND a prenatal.

2) Juice Plus is alot Cheaper ON E-bay!!!!!!!!! I looked it up for myself.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

another thing to consider with juice plus is many of their studies with their miraculous claims are funded by them and are not done using the well accepted double-blind placebo method.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes I don't quite trust juice plus because their studies are theirs and the marketing they use. I have heard that the kids vitamins are great though but I am always afraid to order them because they are a lot of $$$ and I HATE that you cannot just buy one month.


----------



## prairiechild (Feb 9, 2005)

I take greens 8000 as my greens supplement. it is a great energy boost and also tastes great. I prefer something mixed with water over taking capsules.

I think juice plus is probably a good product albeit over priced. Ive never tried it but thought about buying it on ebay.


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
another thing to consider with juice plus is many of their studies with their miraculous claims are funded by them and are not done using the well accepted double-blind placebo method.

I was watching some video on it the other day and they were saying something about some studies being in some medical journals using the double blind placebo method...not sure though since it was said by them...lol...I am loving the feedback...keep it coming...

Looked pretty darn expensive to me too though...right now I'll just keep taking my regular old premesis prenatals...but...it looks good...lol


----------



## JRtwinmom (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi! I've never posted here before but have been a member for a few months. I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post a question. I have 12 month old twins that I'd like to start on Juice Plus but want to know if anyone else has done so with their children. I felt pressured by my pediatrician to order through her when I even brought up the subject, so I decided to do some of my own research. I do try to feed them whole, organic foods but those of you with toddlers know that sometimes they have other ideas!!! Does anyone have any experience with this?
Thank you!!!


----------



## Brenda Damachuk (May 14, 2006)

Every unbiased expert seems to think that Juice Plus is a poor product and an obvious scam.

The latest organization to criticize Juice Plus was the Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI), but they are only 1 out of about 30 sources that were critical of the the product. Here are just a few of those reviews.
http://juiceplusresearch.blogspot.co...-interest.html
http://www.berkeleywellness.com/subC.../2000/0011.pdf
http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/133/11/3725
http://www.thedietchannel.com/Dietar...Juice-Plus.htm
http://web.archive.org/web/200602060...mely/JUICE.HTM
http://www.amnorthwest.tv/display.cfm?CID=949
http://www.balancedweigh.org/index.p...d=59&Itemid=40

It should never be taken as a replacement for prenatal vitamins because it doesn't contain enough or any of most key nutrients (folate, iron, calcium, vitamin D, B-vitamins, zinc), and it shouldn't be combined with prenatals beause the combination delivers too much vitamin A, C, and E.
http://juiceplusresearch.blogspot.co...2008-side.html

Any doc recommending Juice Plus is doing so because they get a hefty kickback. Very dishonest and an abuse of authority in my opinion (and the American Medical Association's). MDs should not be pushing or selling any specific brand of supplement.
http://juiceplusresearch.blogspot.co...l-support.html


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

No one "needs" to be on a supplement like this. You're paying a ton of extra money for something that a balanced diet of whole foods and a decent multivitamin will do alone. Any doctor pressuring people to take a supplement or buy it through them needs to be reported to the local medical ethics review board. It's a total scam and one that costs families tons of money. Don't fall for it.

(See Brenda's excellent post above for the actual research).


----------



## JaneenB (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello! I've been on Juice Plus for about 6-7 years and would never be without it. My story is a short one, but my husbands

is really the "big deal" for us. Since using Juice Plus I no longer suffer with asthma and RARELY get sick. I use to get colds

and flu bugs every year. I own a house cleaning business and am exposed to all kinds of "bugs" especially during the

cold and flu months. But, my husband started suffering from gout at an early age. Almost 2 to 3 times a year he wouldn't

be able to put any weight at all on his foot. I tried to get him to try Juice Plus, but he was stubborn!! lol About 3 years ago he was really suffering and the prescription medication for the gout was taking a tole on his liver function. I called my Juice Plus rep. and she came over that evening with an extra supply of Juice Plus and he started taking a double dose. We left for Lake Tahoe that same week and within a day or two he was able to walk around without too much trouble. The was the last time he had a gout attack and has shared this information with several people with gout problems that have (thankfully) taken his advise and are now gout free as well.

My advise to anyone, *contact a Juice Plus rep. in your are*a. Talk to them! Try it!! It's not just a vitamin pill. It's whole foods. Vegetables in one and fruits in the other. Watch their videos, read up on it. The amount of medical professionals that are behind Juice Plus will just amaze you! The research is staggering!! Bear Grylls is a big advocate of Juice Plus. Check him out on YouTube at JuicePlus.com/YouTube. You have everything to gain and nothing to loose!! All the best, Janeen B


----------



## JaneenB (Dec 31, 2013)

If you want the Juice Plus cancelled, just call and tell them to stop all future orders. They will stop if you just tell them to stop. Or you can

contact the Juice Plus Rep. that signed you up and they will take care of everything for you. I'm sorry you don't

like the Juice Plus, but everyone is different. The company isn't a scam and the money that you are paying each month doesn't include any fee

or "additional costs". It's the only company anywhere that will send you the 3 months of product and let you pay monthly and not up front.

All the best, Janeen


----------



## nross971 (Jan 28, 2014)

to JRTwinmom:

I took Juice PLus throughout both of my pregnancy because I am an older mommy - 1st pregnancy at 39 and second at 41 - and know the risks of Down Syndrome, etc. I also am very aware that nutrition is Key in preventing down syndrome and a whole bunch of other diseases. But, even with this knowledge, I found that while pregnant, I could only eat certain fruits and veggies, because a lot of stuff turned me off...

So, I decided to start taking Juice Plus because its a blend of 24 fruits and veggies in a capsule. It was easy, I did not have to taste anything that turned my stomach and it did not give me heartburn...

So, I took it double dose for both of my children.

I never once got sick (cold, flu etc) in my pregnancies and what surprised me the most was the down syndrome numbers that I got from my Dr.

So, at 39, my odds of having a down syndrome baby was 1/100 and at 41, the odds were 1/60... That was really scary to me.

When I got tested for down syndrome, my son (1st pregnancy) got odds of 1/17,000 and my 2nd pregnancy (my daughter) got odds of 1/471!!

That made me a believer in Juice Plus and I will take it for the rest of my life.

I have since decided to become a distributor for this product because of what has happened to me.

If you have any questions about Juice Plus, you may call me directly at: 888-400-0190 X 101


----------



## srleigh1988 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Any updated information on JP and Pregnancy?*

@Brenda Damachuk

All these links are either old, no longer linked or talking about different manufactures and don't really talk about what is wrong with the product, do you have any real productive information that might help? I see this is from 6 years ago so oi am guessing there have been a lot of changes since then, anyone got more recent information on Juice Plus and people wanting to fall pregnant or who are pregnant?


----------



## queenieof5 (Sep 3, 2014)

I juice, eat organic when I can... But there is NO way you can EVER eat the variety & the amount of fruits, veggies and berries that juice plus has to offer. I know. I tried. and so has many others and have found that it truly helps with so much. Fruits and veggies were not enough, considering the day to day abuse on our bodies. I wish I had this when I was pregnant with all 5 of mine. I now see what a difference it has made in my children, me,.. craving veggies and fruits. so glad to have. it. so Thankful.


----------

